# Nebraska City, one of the Smithsonian's "America's Best Small Towns"



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

In the April 2014 issue of the Smithsonian magazine, Marty's home town "Nebraska City" is listed as one of America's Best Small Towns. So pick up a copy before you head out to Marty's this September. There's more to see then Marty's great railroad.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The windmill museum there is neat. Was a small factory, looks just like it did when they closed it back in the 50's.


----------

